# 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments.



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

Awhile ago you may remember we posted a bit about doing nitrous on the 2.0T FSI motor, we gained some feedback about what you guys are looking for out of it via a poll and some PM feedback. 
Our kit is nearing public readyness, we've been testing software and hardware for sometime now on both 6spd and DSG Vehicles. We'll be happy to report a solid 75HP gain and 100+ FT lbs of torque over chipped status in the coming weeks. 
*Expected pricing structure*
Standard Kit $2,499
Direct Port Kit $2679

Just to clarify before hand, you do not need an upgraded mechanical fuel pump to run this system! 
*Our kit will include:*
BmF Nitrous Specific Software 
BmF Fuel System:
Includes seperate fuel cell, filter, pump, lines and regulator with return
BmF Nitrous System (Spec'd by us and built by the leaders in technology, Nitrous Express) 
-This is a wet system (injects fuel and nitrous)

BmF Supply Package:
Bottle Warmer
Progressive Controller
Purge Solenoid
NHRA approved blow down tube and cap
Fuel Pressure Safety switch
Wide Open Throttle switch
Nitrous Pressure Guage
Spark Plugs
*Options*
We offer a Direct Port upgrade which will more evenly distribute nitrous across all four cylinders making in safer more effective power. This upgrade we expect to cost less than $200 over the kit pricing. 

In designing this system we decided up front we would incorporate all the current safety feature's availible to us. Below you will find an explanation of each feature of our system and how it protects you, your engine and your investment. 

*BmF Software: *This is tuned specific to our needs in timing, fueling and boost. There will be a slight loss in power compared to our standard stage'd files while not using the nitrous system. It is only noticable on the dyno and is for your drivetrains safety!
*BmF Spec Components:* We have spent time on finding what fits and what does not, on what works together in harmony and what does not. If something was not availible we had it made. Rest assured that everything in this kit is designed strictly for the 2.0T FSI.
*BmF Fuel System:* We include a supplement to your stock fueling system, it includes a racing fuel cell to hold either pump fuel of your choice or a higher octane blend







, a return style fuel pressure regulator and a fuel pump to supply the system with the needed fuel. Without all of this the nitrous system would be a dry system, be unsafe and run into a fuel cut of the stock fueling system.
*BmF Supply Package:*
- A bottle warmer to keep consistent bottle pressures for optimum performance monitored by the guage we also supply. 
- A fuel pressure safety switch, the purpose is if the fuel pressure drops due to pump, regulator or line failure the system will automatically shut down as a safety.
- A Wide Open Throttle switch, the purpose being to turn the system on when you are at WOT which is when you command it. 
- A Purge solenoid, the purpose being to purge the nitrous line of any and all air and debris to keep optimum and safe performance. 
- A progressive controller, the purpose being to slowly ramp up the power increase. The hit of nitrous is what harms most drivelines and engines, we keep the hit to less of a big turbo setup using this component. 
- A NHRA blowdown valve and tube which will divert all nitrous outside of the vehicle should the bottle be under too much pressure. 

I forgot to mention, the manufacturer's we are using are all of the highest quality. We are using a Aeromotive pump, filter and regulator. The fuel cell is a JAZ unit, lines are all stainless steel made from Russell Components. The Nitrous kit is pure Nitrous Express built to our specification. 
Also. THERE WILL BE A WARRANTY!!!!



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:03 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

GOOD GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Edwin T. (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (2.0Tgti)*

I thought that nitrous was supposed to be cheap power?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0Tgti* »_GOOD GOD!!!!!!










no.......
It's more like GOOOOOOOOOOD GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













































































*Grabs gear* (whailing from tires ensues) then more GOOOOD GOD!!!!!






























Edwin: This is less than half the cost of upcoming turbo kits, it is slightly double that of a fuel pump being released that only gains safety. Our kit is comprehensive, including software and MANY safety components. The cheap nitrous kit's are still availible for $600 or so on ebay but they do not include the R&D, safety components, supporting components and software we offer. Add up the cost of what we're offering and you'll see it's over 4K in list prices.... it's a STEAL! 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:30 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (2.0Tgti)*

WOW!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_WOW!










You ready to bring that 13.7 to a 12.7??


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

No upgrading engine internals or DSG?


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (snowboardegn)*

Thinking about this
And we need some videos of the nitrous in action


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (c1rcausa)*

Engine internals and DSG is holding power so far. We've had a 06 DSG GTI since May 06 we've been testing and beating on. So far 19K miles on that car and no issues. 
Video's will be coming shortly. We're still running testing on components and stocking stuff we know works. I expect a few more weeks and this will be out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

no.......
It's more like GOOOOOOOOOOD GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













































































*Grabs gear* (whailing from tires ensues) then more GOOOOD GOD!!!!!






























Edwin: This is less than half the cost of upcoming turbo kits, it is slightly double that of a fuel pump being released that only gains safety. Our kit is comprehensive, including software and MANY safety components. The cheap nitrous kit's are still availible for $600 or so on ebay but they do not include the R&D, safety components, supporting components and software we offer. Add up the cost of what we're offering and you'll see it's over 4K in list prices.... it's a STEAL! 

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:30 PM 8-26-2007_

Haha, true, true. I've run nitrous in the past on hondas and its always a night/day difference.(kinda like a chip on a turbo'd vw) I cant imagine the 2 on top of eachother. The car has to be scary at WOT. Are you guys gonna be at H2O with this kit on hand??? I'd love to see it up close preferrably in direct port setup.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

Great to see more power adding mods for the 2.0T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More competition the better.
For those racing in a class, this would not make sense. 2 power adders puts you in a class with turbo 500whp Hondas, spraying nitrous on top of that...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0Tgti* »_
Haha, true, true. I've run nitrous in the past on hondas and its always a night/day difference.(kinda like a chip on a turbo'd vw) I cant imagine the 2 on top of eachother. The car has to be scary at WOT. Are you guys gonna be at H2O with this kit on hand??? I'd love to see it up close preferrably in direct port setup.


I expect to have a 6spd and a DSG crusing around with it, I am also working on getting one in the show. 
The setup is pretty much like any other except we're putting the fuel cell down on the left frame rail with the pump and regulator. Everything is very cleanly installed, all of the wiring harness' are premade for the entire system.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

Any photos?
That's all I care about.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Arin)*

Man, this is pretty interesting. I've never really considered nitrous, but for the price it really is hard to beat to be honest...
The price makes perfect sense to me. 500 gets you a super cheap kit that normally ends up blowing the motor due to lack of safety components or know how on the buyers part. It would be bare bones, for the built it yourself type person.


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtiiiiiiii)*

When you say software, do you mean a piggy back system or a flash?? 
How will this work on a chipped car??
Its expensive but with those numbers definitely worth a look!!


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtiiiiiiii)*

oops dbl post


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Sp00nman)*


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

I cant wait to get this system!!!! Do you guys have any dyno numbers yet?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (SUPERIDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERIDE* »_I cant wait to get this system!!!! Do you guys have any dyno numbers yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We'll be happy to report a solid 75HP gain and 100+ FT lbs of torque over chipped status in the coming weeks.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Engine internals and DSG is holding power so far. We've had a 06 DSG GTI since May 06 we've been testing and beating on. So far 19K miles on that car and no issues. 
Video's will be coming shortly. We're still running testing on components and stocking stuff we know works. I expect a few more weeks and this will be out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















Finally some DSG love.


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

I should have been more clear, I wanted to see the dyno chart.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_














Finally some DSG love.


I wonder if the extra torque is much later when it usually drops off... that would mean the increased torque is not hitting when the engine is already putting out a massive amount.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_

I wonder if the extra torque is much later when it usually drops off... that would mean the increased torque is not hitting when the engine is already putting out a massive amount.

Possibly we will not know until facts are released. Hey at least there trying to work with DSG and not say yea we are going to have this new kit for DSG and when the kit releases the companies say, oh well we still doing more testing for DSG but here is the 6sp product.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Man, this is pretty interesting. I've never really considered nitrous, but for the price it really is hard to beat to be honest...
The price makes perfect sense to me. 500 gets you a super cheap kit that normally ends up blowing the motor due to lack of safety components or know how on the buyers part. It would be bare bones, for the built it yourself type person.

500 normally gets you everything you need - everything else is an accessory 
as for blowing the motor - 90%+ of the time its the user - either from not installing jets or installing the wrong ones, spraying while not under WOT, didnt retard the timing (on bigger hits normally over 100hp on a Fuel injected car) or leaving the bottle heater on over night etc etc etc
Nitrous is safe when used correctly 
If you dont know much about nitrous - I still wouldn't advise buying this kit without reading a book on it or having someone with extensive use with it show/tell you what is going on.
I am willing to bet people who buy this kit and dont know how to use nitrous in the first place will blow their cars up - and then we will have even more people in the world bitching and moaning about how nitrous just blows stuff up
as for the price - go price out the extras - at 2200 with a chip for it - its a good deal atleast from what i have read


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Juiced6)*

The chip is software flashed onto the stock ECU. No piggy backs used.
Dyno sheets will be released when the product is released, We're still trying to squeeze more power out reliably. But let's say this. We have a 300WHP 395FT lb torque DSG running around.
I'm a huge fan of DSG, as is the company. We purchased a 06 GTI DSG back in May 06 to do testing on. Everything for DSG and 6spds will come out at the same time, be sure of that.
As for photo's, the setup is not final. We will not release photo's until it is more final. You cannot even tell it's there on our install, All lines are covered in black covering as are the wires. All nozzles are on the underside of the intake, the bottle is hidden in the spare tire well. The fuel cell and components are hidden on the frame rail. 
It's very inexpensive, we're selling the kit for such a low price and so full featured to get our name out there on our high quality true performance products. Be sure it will be fully tested before it gets in your hands.
Power Curves- The powercurve is verrry smooth coming on and pulls HARD to redline. There will be no problem running out of power up top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As to the last poster above me, Yes nitrous can blow a car up. Please read our safety section, OUR Solution is NOT dangerous, we have the tune covered, a FPR incase something goes wrong with the pump, fuses, relays, all jets will be preloaded into the nozzles, the charge will be slowly introduced through a progressive controller. A WOT switch setup so you cannot spray under 3000RPM or WOT throttle. The bottle warmer will be impossible to leave on overnight with our set up. New spark plugs will be sent as well. This power adder will not harm your engine anymore than a big turbo would, and argueably endanger your car less than a big turbo as it is not used all of the time. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:11 AM 8-28-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:13 AM 8-28-2007_


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

A couple of questions, is there power throughout the whole rpm band or is it going to be like a big turbo where the power comes all at once? I perfer to have a setup where you make good power and it pulls hard in the low end, just so you get traction, but it rips once you hit the top end. Also, how much would you have to refill the nitrous bottle? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (ItalianGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItalianGLI* »_A couple of questions, is there power throughout the whole rpm band or is it going to be like a big turbo where the power comes all at once? I perfer to have a setup where you make good power and it pulls hard in the low end, just so you get traction, but it rips once you hit the top end. Also, how much would you have to refill the nitrous bottle? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In his above response he basically is saying it comes on smooth, will not spray under 3k rpm and doesn't jolt the system -comes on smooth


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtiiiiiiii)*

Every nitrous car I've rode in, was not smooth at all when nitrous hits. Imagine driving 40mph, and getting rear ended by a semi going 70mph, thats what nitrous feels like to me. Its crazy fun!
Like artificial speed, the car is accelerating fast, but logically it seems like there no way it should ever go that fast..


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
In his above response he basically is saying it comes on smooth, will not spray under 3k rpm and doesn't jolt the system -comes on smooth









Yeah, I don't read















I would like to see a dyno though


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

Hi Brandon
Just a quick question, what happens if you are running revo/apr/giac, and want to install this kit, does your software overwrite existing ecu software or does it work in conjuction with the aftermarket software?? 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Sp00nman)*

how hard is it hooking up the direct port lines into the plastic intake manifold, is it drilled and threaded in??


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_














Finally some DSG love.

X2..or 3....


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Sincity)*

Shouldnt it be noted how long a standard bottle will last? This is more of a 1/4 mile option correct? If anyone drives full boost and bumps the rev limiter on pretty much every ride to work then a bottle would last no more than 15 minutes or so, yeah?
cheers! mike


_Modified by bhvrdr at 12:01 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dyno sheets will be released when the product is released, We're still trying to squeeze more power out reliably. But let's say this. We have a 300WHP 395FT lb torque DSG running around.
_Modified by [email protected] at 12:13 AM 8-28-2007_

where in the rpm range is the torque peak @ 395lbft?
most of the companies are worried about 300lbft on the dsg. Either your company has no issues with pushing the limits. or the other tuners out there are scared of their own shadows to market their turbo kits to the DSG crowd. 
In terms of the flash... do we have to take our car to a bmf dealer to do the flash or do we need to ship our ecu to BmF to have the flash done?
This has me really thinking of getting this kit over a BT. But after purchasing a rail pump it gets close to the price of a BT. 
Is there any way you guys may offer a pump with the kit as a package?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtboost* »_
where in the rpm range is the torque peak @ 395lbft?
most of the companies are worried about 300lbft on the dsg. Either your company has no issues with pushing the limits. or the other tuners out there are scared of their own shadows to market their turbo kits to the DSG crowd. 
In terms of the flash... do we have to take our car to a bmf dealer to do the flash or do we need to ship our ecu to BmF to have the flash done?
This has me really thinking of getting this kit over a BT. But after purchasing a rail pump it gets close to the price of a BT. 
Is there any way you guys may offer a pump with the kit as a package? 

the idea is you won't need to upgrade the rail pump with this..cuz out of the nitrous your chip will be running a little bit less power than your standard chip and during the nitrous the extra fuel delivery will come from the supplied fuel cell/pump/regulator


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

bye bye rotating assy.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_Shouldnt it be noted how long a standard bottle will last? This is more of a 1/4 mile option correct? If anyone drives full boost and bumps the rev limiter on pretty much every ride to work then a bottle would last no more than 15 minutes or so, yeah?
cheers! mike

_Modified by bhvrdr at 12:01 PM 8-28-2007_

In my experience, depending on the jetting of the N20 you can get 10 or so passes out of a 10lb bottle before the pressure gets iffy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the idea is you won't need to upgrade the rail pump with this..cuz out of the nitrous your chip will be running a little bit less power than your standard chip and during the nitrous the extra fuel delivery will come from the supplied fuel cell/pump/regulator

You got the jist of it. No rail pump needed.

DSG hasn't failed us yet, we're over it's supposed limit and it still holds our power, we did have to mess around with some stuff to make it work. It's now a true longevity test on DSG's.

As for other software, we're willing to see if their tunes will work with the system. As i've said before anyone with REVO/APR will have to overwrite for a GIAC/VF kit and GIAC/REVO guys have to overwrite for APR turbo kits. Until we make sure their tunes are safe, this system will stay on BmF Software.
We use a Progressive controller, it is a VERY smooth transition into power folks! Torque peak is seen at about 4000RPM depending on how you have the controller setup. We've had it peak at 3,200RPM a few times setting the progression from 50% power to 100% power over the course of a half second.... that was fun









The bottle's will last about 11-12 1/4 mile passes before bottle pressure falls too low for the warmer to recoup. You would still be able to spray the system but it will run rich and not make as much power. Most refills are about $40-50 depending on where you're at. If you're southern you'll see it possibly even cheaper.


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

where the hell are all the uber nerds??!?!?!?!!
magilson, digitalhippie, dpassat.............hhheelllllooooooo??
i'm I the only one who sees a potentially serious issue with utilizing a wet kit on a DI car with a dry manifold?? not to mention that spraying fuel from 2 opposing ends of the combustion chamber cant be good for either swirl characteristics, atomization, or compression.
brandon, i asked it in the mkv forum, i'll ask it here too. who was in charge of peicing together this NXpress kit and what is their educational background. messing with combustion characteristics of a DI engine is something i'd only trust to someone with numerous degrees on the wall, and the kind from apex tech wont cut it


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dyno sheets will be released when the product is released, We're still trying to squeeze more power out reliably. But let's say this. We have a 300WHP 395FT lb torque DSG running around.

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:13 AM 8-28-2007_


did you mean 295lbft??? or is it really 395lbft?


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (gtboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtboost* »_

did you mean 295lbft??? or is it really 395lbft?

If its 395lbft get out your catchers mitt


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_
If its 395lbft get out your catchers mitt









sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

So how do you actually put that power to the ground? Without a LSD you should be smoking the **** out of one tire through three gears.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_So how do you actually put that power to the ground? Without a LSD you should be smoking the **** out of one tire through three gears.

not if your tires are pointed straight. i don't get why people think that having no lsd equals one tire spins no matter what








especially when vw decided to use balanced drive shafts so that almost exactly the same amount of torque goes to each drive wheel =/


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

what would happen if you were spraying the nitrous and the car hit fuel cut and the nitrous was still spraying?? any engine damage


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

HMMMMM well when I replaced my tires the passenger side was worn way much more than the drivers side and Im not running on high speed oval tracks lol. In an open diff one tire WILL slip more than the other period. An LSD is not just for autocross.It puts the power to the ground evenly.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what would happen if you were spraying the nitrous and the car hit fuel cut and the nitrous was still spraying?? any engine damage









detonation is possible.












_Modified by sasha18T at 10:04 AM 8-29-2007_


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what would happen if you were spraying the nitrous and the car hit fuel cut and the nitrous was still spraying?? any engine damage









I believe it was said that there is a fuel pressure sensor that would stop the spray if you hit fuel cut.


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (weg786)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weg786* »_
I believe it was said that there is a fuel pressure sensor that would stop the spray if you hit fuel cut.

since it is going to have a stand-alone fuel system to supply the fuel solenoid, usually the fp sensor would be tapped into that kit. unless they supply 2 fp sensors, but usually those sensors are 1/8npt threaded, is there any way to tap our stock fuel system for 1/8npt??


----------



## kyleformerly (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

perhaps i should start an engine thread in the classifieds...
-Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (CtGTi77)*

I am totally with you brother! I dont think I would trust this on my car! Sounds dangerous for the engine! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_HMMMMM well when I replaced my tires the passenger side was worn way much more than the drivers side and Im not running on high speed oval tracks lol. In an open diff one tire WILL slip more than the other period. An LSD is not just for autocross.It puts the power to the ground evenly.

I'm on my second set of tires and Ive never had one side worn more then the other, maybe your alignment is screwy. You don't need to be on a high speed oval track for one tire to spin faster then the other... It's simple geometry when you take a turn, the outside wheels have to spin faster then the inside wheels.
Will an lsd help straightline? Yeah a little bit, but really not that much until you get alot more power and/or torque steer (something I really don't notice at all in my car)
Saying that an open differential car WILL have one tire slip more then the other is a lie because I don't know about you but when I'm driving almost 97% of the time neither tire is losing traction








Who even said anything about autocross? Beleive it or not we have turns on the roads around where I live.
Sure, an lsd would be a worthy investment with this nitrous kit, because anytime you turn the wheel one wheel is more prone to spin with that much torque...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_where the hell are all the uber nerds??!?!?!?!!
magilson

I'm far from an "uber nerd", however I've never known of a nitrous kit on a DI motor so I'll just wait and see like the rest. I think from the sounds of it they seem to know what they're up against. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

GTiiiiiii why do you always argure about things you know nothing about? the Neon SRT4 Honda Civic Si and the Cobalt SS all have an LSD STANDARD or an option and have comparative hp as the GTI. Yes your front tires are going to loose grip on a front wheel drive car under acceleration in a turn. Its a thing called caster which makes your car track straight when you let go of the steering wheel. When you turn the tires go on edge slightly reducing grip. An open diff WILL break one tire loose before the other ALL of the time. Its just a simple fact. I guess in your 20 sum years you learned more than every person at the dragstrip has in thier lifetimes. Stop flaming my posts with giberish and facts you pulled out of your ***.










_Modified by forcefedvegas at 11:42 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_GTiiiiiii why do you always argure about things you know nothing about? the Neon SRT4 Honda Civic Si and the Cobalt SS all have an LSD STANDARD or an option and have comparative hp as the GTI. Yes your front tires are going to loose grip on a front wheel drive car under acceleration in a turn. Its a thing called caster which makes your car track straight when you let go of the steering wheel. When you turn the tires go on edge slightly reducing grip. An open diff WILL break one tire loose before the other ALL of the time. Its just a simple fact. I guess in your 20 sum years you learned more than every person at the dragstrip has in thier lifetimes. Stop flaming my posts with giberish and facts you pulled out of your ***.









_Modified by forcefedvegas at 11:42 PM 8-29-2007_

Don't they have LSD's because the drive shafts on either side of the transmissions are significantly disproportional in length, where as the GTi's is near 50/50?










_Modified by Arin at 11:25 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (t3t41.8tgti)*

It is 395FTLB 
This is a dyno of just our software, it would be sad if nitrous only added 8FT lb wouldn't it? 









_Quote, originally posted by *]
i'm I the only one who sees a potentially serious issue with utilizing a wet kit on a DI car with a dry manifold?? not to mention that spraying fuel from 2 opposing ends of the combustion chamber cant be good for either swirl characteristics, atomization, or compression. [/QUOTE* »_
Direct Injection is more precise than standard fuel injection, it can compensate much more quickly, fuel will atomize much quicker in the combustion chamber than if it were traditional FI. With traditional FI the valves will have to open for fuel to get into the cylinder, obviously fuel+Ignition equals boom. There will be less fuel in the intake with direct injection nitrous setups than traditionally because of this, and therefore less of a chance of and nitrous backfire. 
As for your question of fuel being injected from two different sources, I see your point, But you must realize that with all nitrous systems on sequential fuel injected systems fuel is injected at one point almost in the combustion area and one in the same area as always. They are slightly different I do agree with you (before you even post I know you'd go there







) but at the same time, the fuel volume is so little and at the pressure's the auxiliary system runs it will be atomized in the incoming air as if it were a water meth injection which works so well on these cars. You have a point, but I believe in our testing we've found it is one that does not need attention. 
Most all fuel injected manifolds are dry nowadays on sequential injection systems, yet people flow fuel for nitrous without issue as we have for three years now in R32's and other VR6's with plastic intake manifolds.
















Our nitrous know how comes from Nitrous Express, they're know how, our testing on our test beds, our knowledge, flow bench's and general nitrous and tuning principle. We have experiance in this, if you doubt us thats fine we won't put a gun to your head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


t3t41.8tgti said:


> So how do you actually put that power to the ground? Without a LSD you should be smoking the **** out of one tire through three gears.






t3t41.8tgti said:


> As those above this post and below yours have argue'd about a true LSD and an open differential, the VW GTI does a decent job of putting power down for the lack of a true LSD differential. Although the point is valid in putting power to the ground it is not one that only we have. All the big turbo kits coming out for these cars and the big turbo kits for other vehicles in the past have never included an LSD or drag radials whatnot.
> Hitting fuel cut with nitrous is no more dangerous than on just a chip. Let me address this issue much more in depth than the others as this needs to be.
> Fuel cut in OEM Management, anyone can hit this and probably will hit this at one point or another. It is caused by a lack of fuel being supplied by the OEM Rail pump.
> Fuel cut in BmF Supplement, should the pump or regulator fail our Fuel pressure safety switch will realize this and cut Nitrous delivery at the solenoid immediately while there is still pressurized fuel in the line. Yes it will run leaner than intended until the switch kicks in when fuel pressure falls, however you are not in melt down territory, not even for a split second.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

can't wait to see some pictures...maybe i little video footage


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

I just droped off my car at BMF today.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Brendon does good work. had suspension and exhaust installed there last winter. Nice guy and good company!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedvegas* »_GTiiiiiii why do you always argure about things you know nothing about? the Neon SRT4 Honda Civic Si and the Cobalt SS all have an LSD STANDARD or an option and have comparative hp as the GTI. Yes your front tires are going to loose grip on a front wheel drive car under acceleration in a turn. Its a thing called caster which makes your car track straight when you let go of the steering wheel. When you turn the tires go on edge slightly reducing grip. An open diff WILL break one tire loose before the other ALL of the time. Its just a simple fact. I guess in your 20 sum years you learned more than every person at the dragstrip has in thier lifetimes. Stop flaming my posts with giberish and facts you pulled out of your ***.









_Modified by forcefedvegas at 11:42 PM 8-29-2007_

Hah, I've already said that around corners they will lose traction, and it isn't because of caster, do you even know how caster works? Caster angle works to change the camber of your car depending on how much the wheel is turned to try and maintain 0.0 degrees of camber or as close to it as possible without going positive (ideally)
I think you are severely in need of some reading.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caster_angle
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/differential2.htm
When a car is driving straight down the road, both drive wheels are spinning at the same speed. The input pinion is turning the ring gear and cage, and none of the pinions within the cage are rotating -- both side gears are effectively locked to the cage.
I seem to have facts... where are yours? I guess in all your years you never learned to make sure you know what you're talking about before opening your mouth.
You clearly do not understand the physics of drive shafts and how balanced driveshafts will almost completely eliminate torque steer and one tire losing grip before the other in a straight line seeing as both driveshafts receive the same amount of torque... Go do a burn out in your gti. Two marks will be left, I do it all the time.
Next time you learn from "drag racers" remember most of them have a rear wheel drive car, meaning a driveshaft goes from the motor back to their differential, this twisting force known as torque twists the driveshaft, causing one tire to have more traction available on one side.
Let the thread be about an awesome alternative to turbo kits instead of your lack of knowledge.
I drew you a picture =]










_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 9:33 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Don't they have LSD's because the drive shafts on either side of the transmissions are significantly disproportional in length, where as the GTi's is near 50/50?


The driveshafts are very unequal, if I remember I will measure mine tomorrow since my engine is still out of the A3.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The driveshafts are very unequal, if I remember I will measure mine tomorrow since my engine is still out of the A3.

Yeah the length is off, but the difference in thickness causes them to behave almost the same way two equal length drive shafts would.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Yeah the length is off, but the difference in thickness causes them to behave almost the same way two equal length drive shafts would.

in theory yes it is supposed to yes, but when it really comes down to the real world it makes little difference.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but you are crazy if you expect the factory sintered iron connecting rods to last long at 400wtq. 
I have a set on my desk and they are nearly identicle to the 19mm 2001.5+ 1.8t rods which typically fail with around 300-320ft*lbs applied to them for any worthwhile period of time. 
The FSI ones are certainly no stronger, the material and construction is the same, and the cross sectional area of the beam is virtually identicle, pretty much the only differences are the wrist pin size and the rifle drilled oiling channel is slightly different.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
The FSI ones are certainly no stronger, the material and construction is the same, and the cross sectional area of the beam is virtually identicle, pretty much the only differences are the wrist pin size and the rifle drilled oiling channel is slightly different. 


Actually the technical documents do show them as being stronger. I'd have to agree that they more then likely are not, but the spec's say otherwise.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I'm sorry, but you are crazy if you expect the factory sintered iron connecting rods to last long at 400wtq. 
I have a set on my desk and they are nearly identicle to the 19mm 2001.5+ 1.8t rods which typically fail with around 300-320ft*lbs applied to them for any worthwhile period of time. 
The FSI ones are certainly no stronger, the material and construction is the same, and the cross sectional area of the beam is virtually identicle, pretty much the only differences are the wrist pin size and the rifle drilled oiling channel is slightly different. 


whats that I hear?
oh yes.
kabooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Specs or no specs, I've got both on my desk... If they are any stronger at all (hard to tell without sectioning one), you'd be looking at a very slim margin. 
The cross sectional area of the beam is not any larger, and the material is the same, so that pretty much ends that discussion haha.








Like I said, the wrist pin is different and the pin oiling is slightly modified and that is basically all that is different versus the late 1.8t rods. I sure as hell would not be trusting these with 400wtq. 


_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 1:58 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Specs or no specs, I've got both on my desk... If they are any stronger at all (hard to tell without sectioning one), you'd be looking at a very slim margin. 
The cross sectional area of the beam is not any larger, and the material is the same, so that pretty much ends that discussion haha.








Like I said, the wrist pin is different and the pin oiling is slightly modified and that is basically all that is different versus the late 1.8t rods. I sure as hell would not be trusting these with 400wtq. 

I just want to see the final product








_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 1:58 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*










seems the material is not the same.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Back to the nitrous tip. When will be the release time?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Hmm yes if that is the case- 
It is interesting to note that while the ys is higher, the ultimate tensile strength is basically the same, in fact the low end of the tolerance is lower. 
What would really tell the story is how each of those alloys handle fatigue. 
Either way, you are still looking at one hell of a wimpy rod for 400 wtq for any considerable length of time. The only plus I can see is that since its a nitrous setup- one could make the assumption that it will not be used nearly as often as if it was 400wtq from a turbo setup available at every roll in without any refills. 
You never really know though, as far as I'm concerned you pretty much have to plan on your customer beating the piss out of it every chance they get.


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
You never really know though, as far as I'm concerned you pretty much have to plan on your customer beating the piss out of it every chance they get. 

So true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
So true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good info here


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Back to the nitrous tip. When will be the release time?

When we feel good and ready about reliability. I can say it will be 2007 unless something changes.

I don't think I really have to add much really, as some of you already realized the system is not used as much as a BT is and therefore puts less stress on the stronger rods as Chris pointed out.
If you are worried about something failing, the jetting is adjustable. Just because we advertise these gains does not mean you have to use the jetting we used to make that power. We know we're on the limit of what the stock internals can hold, if you want more we can give you more. If you want less the adjustability is there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I missed something point it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:40 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## tweety2evil (Mar 13, 2007)

5Gal of 114 Octane Racing Fuel is 85$ and u need a k04 and exaust and and and...
So this i see is cheaper and close to k04 performance...
But im still not sure about safety...
User error is still main cause of NOX detonation.
I really need to see this with my own eyes work ...and ....ahh damn it ...
You take paypal ?


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

for the nos setup who's tune are you using now i know its not customecode what a joke


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tweety2evil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tweety2evil* »_5Gal of 114 Octane Racing Fuel is 85$ and u need a k04 and exaust and and and...
So this i see is cheaper and close to k04 performance...
But im still not sure about safety...
User error is still main cause of NOX detonation.
I really need to see this with my own eyes work ...and ....ahh damn it ...
You take paypal ? 









yes we take paypal, user error is the main cause of N02 detonation and failure. We've taken it out of the equation as much as we can. The power levels are actually greater than those i've seen sheets of with K04's thusfar. 
To the gentlemen directly above. The software is entiriely our own. We have a great tuner that has been on staff for awhile now working behind the scenes on all of this for you guys.


----------



## tweety2evil (Mar 13, 2007)

So...lets say i pay for it now..and u ship this "item" ...Where would i find an uthorized place to install it ? and how much would that cost and warranty for the "item" ?


----------



## tweety2evil (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohh by the way... 
Lighting McQueen....WATCH OUT !!! 
***CACHOUU***


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (tweety2evil)*

any updates maybe some pictures


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any updates maybe some pictures









x2...along with videos and dynos


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

x3...updates?


----------



## SUPERIDE (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (my1.8tisAEB)*

Brandon's net is down.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (SUPERIDE)*

No developments yet?








Hopefully we can get some new news about the kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. ([email protected])*

Very cool, but I AM NOT even gonna go there. I want my engine to last beyond 50k.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af7HrDJO068

youtube video...


----------



## ]3.0.0.$.T.3.D. (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well that seems useful.....


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (]3.0.0.$.T.3.D.)*

got any video OUTSIDE the car


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*

Oh Snap








More videos please and more info!
Those numbers...385tq and 340hp is that to the ground or crank?
Do guys think you need to upgrade the pistons or rods like with the upgraded turbo kits?
How is the DSG test gti holding up?
And when will this kit be available to the public?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

So with this warranty... How are you going to stop customers from swapping in a bigger jet, engine goes boom badda bing bang, they swap in the jet you gave them and call you saying "umm I was just driving along and it broke..."


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

how about some video of the upper gears - we see that the car can spin the tires a lot - but i'd like to watch the needles climb in 3rd, 4th, and or 5th...


----------



## Jgriffing (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (c1rcausa)*

could you do this in addition to one of the newly released big turbo kits?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Jgriffing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jgriffing* »_could you do this in addition to one of the newly released big turbo kits?

the software would be the hang up - but in theory yes you could


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (Juiced6)*

Bump


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (brandon0221)*

updates?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.0FSI Nitrous kit developments. (nutbox11)*

No updates, huh


----------



## [email protected]k (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*

Just got caught up to some old threads sorry folks.
no videos as of yet outside the car. As soon as the weather turns around (ice FTL) and jason brings the damn car back we'll make some 4th and upper pulls. 3rd is useless in this thing.
Numbers are at the crank est via dynojet. i'll have to dig up that sheet and post it for you guys. 
The warranty is strictly on the kit, it is all reversable if anything did happen ever which we haven't seen thus far. There is no way for us to tell how your maintaining your car or how hard you beat on it. Simply impossible for us to warranty VW's driveline seeing as no turbo company does that either. 
What's to keep someone from swapping in a larger jet... well nothing really if you want to go ahead but you wouldn't crank boost from 15 to 30lbs on a GT35R without making some changes would you? didn't think so. Worst thing is some of you will do just that and blame it on us or another company (not saying you all will but it's happened) If you want to shoot higher shots TELL US we can make it safe to do so. 
We've worked on these installs of kits on vw's for a little while and know where they work and where they don't. 
I'd have to get a demo car here that has a big turbo on it and then install nitrous and go from there. It's surely possible and I know then we would surpass some limits of the factory drivetrain.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]mFTechnik)*

Thanks for the update!
Few more questions for ya...
Do guys think you need to upgrade the pistons or rods?
Any updates on how is the DSG test GTI holding up?...On the first page you said the car has 19k miles driven with the nitrous kit installed.
And when will this kit be available to the public?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

multiple DSG cars getting flogged at the moment, so far so good. No launches with nitrous as of yet (to my knowledge anyways)
release to the public will be sometime this spring I believe. 
at this time we believe the rods and pistons will hold up long term to nitrous shots, we bring in the shot smooth and you simply don't use it that often so they'll last longer than say a big turbo car but thats what our R&D cars are to find out on. 
ohh and we rolled over 23K earlier this week on the car. No problems yet. We've also started R&D on a pendulum motormount so stay tuned for a launch here shortly. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:33 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great news! I really think I might jump on the nitrous around spring/summer time.
Also do you think we will see any 1/4 times with your test car?
Cant wait to see some videos, pics of the setup, and more details!
Whenever you get the vids see if you can do some showing the speedo, some general fly-bys and if possible a run with a stage2 gti so we can see the acutal difference.
Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updates?


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

Dyno some dyno


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

anything new? maybe for waterfest?


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Expected pricing structure???
Standard Kit $2,499
Direct Port Kit $2679
For a Nitrous Oxide Kit? Are you kidding me... LOL. F THAT!!!


----------



## MKVredliner (Aug 20, 2011)

Any updates this whole idea seemed to kinda
Die lol


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

dam had never seen this thread i would pay for those extra 15 hp i have a ko4 right now and would not mind doing a small shot on my car 6 speed any updates


----------

